# Apartment Rent, Location - Comment/Advice please...



## kevohenry (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I have arrived in Dubai and think found (what I believe to be ) a great apartment, I will be sharing this with a colleague:

It is located in the Marina Area a 2 Bed, 2 Bath, with excellent view over Marina and yacht club (from both bedrooms and the living room), good kitchen (with most appliances - i.e. fridge/freezer, cooker & hob, dishmasher), seperate dining and living areas with nice balcony (room for table/chairs - there is a BBQ already there), car parking, good gym and pool too. It is located in Al Sahab 2 on a high floor, 5 mins walk from the beach. Originally listed with Better homes for 115,000 - 1 cheque, now have negotiated 105,000 with 2 cheques (chqs not an issue as company will provide for the first year, after year 1 I have the option to move on also). 

What is you opinion of this area, building, amenities, locality to restaurant, shops, bars etc??? 

Someone said "you know there is no alcohol in the Marina" - what does this mean?

I have put the word out in work and all anyone is saying that its a buyer/renters market... Is this good value for money or am I being ripped off?

Should I hold out for somewhere cheaper in this area? I have put down a deposit but only 2,000 AED and would be prepared to loose this if I have to!

My company have provided a breakdown of how much I should spend on Accomodation and this amount is under budget already. As I am sharing with a colleague the rent, bills, set up costs are split in 2... 

It looks good to me?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It seems a fair enough deal for the Marina, I don`t know sahab 2 but used to live beside the yachtclub in Majara. Don`t worry about alcohol in the marina there are bars in every hotel and plenty of good places to eat.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you're happy with it, and within what your company is providing, don't give yourself the added stress of looking for a new place.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, it is good, nice buidling, good location, Marina Walk is a dry area so the restaurants do not serve alcohol but you are nearer to JBR Walk where there are licensed bars and restaurants and several hotels. Enjoy your move.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

that is not a bad price for a 2 bed in Marina, so don't think over it


----------



## kevohenry (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, going to go for it... Living in Dubai has to have its perks (living in the Marina, near the Beach and with the View)... Now to start the furniture hunt, get moved in and make some new buddies...


----------

